# Help with agressive fish.



## shPonGLeyES (Aug 7, 2006)

I recently bought a 30 gallon saltwater tank and i put two fish in it. they were both neon gobies and i bought them as a mated pair. one is probably 2/3's the size of the other. you could tell that had no problem with eachother but after a few days the bigger one started attacking the smaller everytime i put flakes in the tank. the smaller goby stays on one of my rocks in the bottom corner. he rarely eats and now everytime he sees the bigger one he shoots all the way to that hiding spot. is their anything you guys think i can do to fix this?


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

most gobys dont like others of the same species. but neon gobys are cleaner fish which will gather around larger fish and "clean" them. so by keeping two in a small tank with nothing for them to do the aggression sounds normal. 

So id get rid of the smaller one or add more fish.


----------



## shPonGLeyES (Aug 7, 2006)

Gump said:


> So id get rid of the smaller one or add more fish.


i have a bunch of live rock in there and a starfish. i don't know if that helps at all, they usually stick to the starfish. do u think a baby clown would do good, or just give one goby to my friend.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

what are your plans for the tank? live rock is cool but wont help the situation at all neither will the starfish.


----------



## Schism (Jul 20, 2006)

unfortunatly u will have to get rid of one prolly, but on the upside u can put a clownfish in there


----------



## shPonGLeyES (Aug 7, 2006)

Gump said:


> what are your plans for the tank?


i wanna end up having a few more fish in there and a bunch of coral, if that's what you mean. Also, if i have to get rid of one because they can't get along, why where they sold as a mated pair?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

well... there could be many reasons why the aggression has started between the two

Where did you get them from? Were they from a honest dealer that you have grown to trust? My first thought here is foul play... either the dealer was dishonest about the pairs actual standing, or they were dooped by their wholesaler. 

Normally Neon Gobies are peaceful fish. As to why your two are "fighting" I'm not sure. I highly doubt, however, that adding a new fish to your tank is going to subside the aggression. I would give one away.


----------

